# Week 3, 2022 newsletter



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2022)

Miss the TUG Newsletter over the weekend?  Here is another copy!
					

Popular Timeshare Discussion Topics From Week 3, 2022! TUG Saves Timeshare owners more than $18Million! Over $18 Million bucks put back in Timeshare...



					madmimi.com


----------

